# Just a quick hi



## Irish_dude (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hi, and say I'm looking forward to contributing to these forums. I've had a quick look around and there seems to be a good buzz around the place, I'll try not to mope in the corner too much, promise 

A quick snapshot of myself: I'm 27, Irish and living in London. I've been dabbling and dipping my toe tentatively into writing now for years. I've always felt that inner draw when I see a quirky character in the street, or an unsatsifying ending to a film...so I'm hoping to surround myself with similarly passionate people. 

My inspirations? Murakami, Eliot, James, Wilde, Orwell, Heaney, Banville, Ronaldo, Kaka, Italian coffee, Turkish shisha...ok I'm ranting now...

Looking forward to getting to know you guys. Feel free to say hi!

Take care,
Emmet


----------



## Nickie (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello there, Emmet! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and may your stay here be a happy one.


Nickie


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there!

Welcome to the forum, I think you will enjoy your time here. I know I have. 

Irish, that's fun! Some of my family is from Ireland.


----------



## Sam (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to see another Irish person onboard. Welcome, Emmet. What's the craic like on your end? I hope to see some work soon, and I'll be sure to critique it. Meanwhile, don't be afraid to ask for any assistance. 

Sam.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forums .
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 6, 2008)

You better get a couple more posts some time soon.  If it stays at 1 then we will think you already left us!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Irish_dude (Mar 6, 2008)

Sam Winchester said:


> Good to see another Irish person onboard. Welcome, Emmet. What's the craic like on your end? I hope to see some work soon, and I'll be sure to critique it. Meanwhile, don't be afraid to ask for any assistance.
> 
> Sam.



Its all good here in enemy territory 

I'll be sure to get some stuff posted soon, I'm doing some watching-over-my-shoulder posting here in work so its not the best time.

I'm looking forward to seeing some of your work also.

Slan,
Emmet


----------



## Irish_dude (Mar 6, 2008)

Nickie said:


> Hello there, Emmet! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and may your stay here be a happy one.
> 
> 
> Nickie



Thanks! Looking forward to getting to know you


----------



## Irish_dude (Mar 6, 2008)

Ty_lol said:


> You better get a couple more posts some time soon.  If it stays at 1 then we will think you already left us!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.



Woahhhhh easy tiger - just joined 

Will be sure to get some stuff up soon - thanks for the welcome


----------



## Irish_dude (Mar 6, 2008)

chimchimski said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Welcome to the forum, I think you will enjoy your time here. I know I have.
> 
> Irish, that's fun! Some of my family is from Ireland.



I think everyone likes to have a bit of Irish in them!

Thanks for the warm welcome, look forward to getting to know you


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there Emmet and welcome to the forum from a New Zealander


----------

